# Tournament of Terror



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Over on *MTV's* website, they have a showdown with some of the heavies (and not so heavies) in Horror Movies, Past and Present. Right now, there are four battles going on. Among these are "Freddy Krueger vs. Isaac (*Children of the Corn*)," "The C.H.U.D. vs. The Blair Witch," "The Ripper (*From Hell*) vs. Michael Myers," and finally, "The Thing vs. Frankensteins Monster." Don't ask me how they matched these folks against each other, I don't know. But there is a flipbook that show the other "combatants." Among them: Lugosi's Dracula, Chaney Jr's Wolfman, Regan, The Predators, The Aliens, The Creeper, Jason Voorhees, Pinhead, The Tallman, Prince Maumawalde (*Blacula*), Candyman, The DOTD 2004 Zombies, Leatherface among others. It's fun, and each Monday a new battle is posted. Here's the url for the Showdowns: http://www.mtv.com/shared/movies/features/t/terror_tournament_2004/


----------

